# Discontinuation of Studio Beam and Cyberlight



## derekleffew (Jan 21, 2009)

<br/><br/><br/><br/><br/>This just in:

> *Barco/HES Discontinue Studio Beam and Cyberlight Series Luminaires* At Barco/High End Systems, we are committed to developing new visual technologies that will excite audiences in new ways and boost attendance at entertainment venues.
> 
> As we continue to launch innovative new products, the time has come to discontinue some old favorites:
> 
> ...



Now please, don't everyone go whining about how HES/Barco is no longer serving a significant segment of the market, and why they don't make a mini-Cyberlight for under $1000.


I, for one, will miss both fixtures.


----------



## LightingPenguin (Jan 21, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> This just in:
> 
> 
> Now please, don't everyone go whining about how HES/Barco is no longer serving a significant segment of the market, and why they don't make a mini-Cyberlight for under $1000.
> ...



AWW!!! But I want my mini-Cyberlight or my Cyberlight Jr.! WAAAH. *goes and pout*

If people cling to this like the Express then the tech world is coming to an end and we will never ever move forward. ever


----------



## Les (Jan 21, 2009)

LightingPenguin said:


> If people cling to this like the Express then the tech world is coming to an end and we will never ever move forward. ever



With all due respect, LightingPenguin I can agree with most people when they complain about a void being created by the absence of the Express. The industry can't forget about the portion of consumers out there that don't have a use for advanced moving light interface, etc... Now, plenty of other companies make movers and scanners, so it's like comparing apples to oranges, but SOMEONE needs to get a reliable and well-rounded console out there that is cheap(er) easy(er) to use!


----------



## LightingPenguin (Jan 21, 2009)

Les said:


> With all due respect, LightingPenguin I can agree with most people when they complain about a void being created by the absence of the Express. The industry can't forget about the portion of consumers out there that don't have a use for advanced moving light interface, etc... Now, plenty of other companies make movers and scanners, so it's like comparing apples to oranges, but but SOMEONE needs to get a reliable and well-rounded console out there that is cheap(er) easy(er) to use!



While I completely agree about the fact that there is a void, my feelings are this:

If you're Express was in need of replacement, and you had the option to get an Ion which for you was perfect,and you didnt but instead went with a lower end board like the Express, thats where I have a problem. But I agree there is a void. But this is a continuation of another thread, and let this be the end of the Express discussion on this one


----------



## soundlight (Jan 21, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> I, for one, will miss both fixtures.



Along with many others - the Studio Beam has a unique quality of light output. The colors are just great. And cybers. We've got some cybers in the shop at the place where I work over the summer that are probably around 10 years old and still kickin, and have been out on the beach and have gotten rained on and have just got the living crap beat out of them. We send twice as many spares when we send cyberlights, but they're still nice fixtures.

And yes, I for one want my Cyber Jr. In a case smaller than a Trackspot, please, but with all of the features of the Cyber.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 22, 2009)

Les said:


> With all due respect, LightingPenguin I can agree with most people when they complain about a void being created by the absence of the Express. The industry can't forget about the portion of consumers out there that don't have a use for advanced moving light interface, etc... Now, plenty of other companies make movers and scanners, so it's like comparing apples to oranges, but SOMEONE needs to get a reliable and well-rounded console out there that is cheap(er) easy(er) to use!



In case you haven't been keeping up... ETC planned to keep producing Express(ion) until their newest console is ready later this year. Unfortunately, production problems caused them to shut it down early. They have not abandoned you and a new console that fits the needs of the markets between Smartfade and Ion will be announced sometime this year. Hang in there a few months Les ETC has not forgotten us.


----------



## Les (Jan 22, 2009)

gafftaper said:


> In case you haven't been keeping up... ETC planned to keep producing Express(ion) until their newest console is ready later this year. Unfortunately, production problems caused them to shut it down early. They have not abandoned you and a new console that fits the needs of the markets between Smartfade and Ion will be announced sometime this year. Hang in there a few months Les ETC has not forgotten us.




I'll admit, I haven't done my fair share in keeping up. I've only briefly studied the Ion. From what little I do know, even though the Ion does everything the Express did and more, it does feel like it still leaves a "generation gap" for many users. Especially those who will inevitably have to learn to use faders eventually, or maybe want to but won't get the chance if their school has the Ion with no wings. I'm glad ETC is planning on a replacement, and I look forward to learning about it when it comes out. It feels really strange to "bash" ETC's product line because they're one of the best. I just would hate to see them lose business to Leviton, LeHigh, EDI (even though these aren't horrible companies) just because they chose to discontinue a product. 

Back on topic, wasn't Strong able to buy the rights and design for the Technobeam when HES discontinued it? Think there is any chance of this happening to the Studio Beam and Cyberlight?


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 22, 2009)

Cyberlights we still made up until today? Really? That is more news to me than anything.


----------

